# Macaroni & cheese



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

For some reason I haven’t mastered the all-American favorite, Macaroni & Cheese. But it does taste good. My sauce starts out well, but then separates or looks curdled. 

Here are my basic steps. 1 lb cheddar. Butter, flour, Whole milk with 1 cup half & half cream. I shred the cheese. After simmering the milk (etc) I take off burner and slowly stir in the cheese. Thats when it starts separating. 

Daughter loves it. She orders it as a side whenever available and the restaurant sauce always looks smooth. I’ve read many recipes without success. 

Any hints or am I doomed to inferior texture?


----------



## roughneck (Nov 28, 2014)

From our Camp Chef smoker group, this is about as good as it gets. Whole lot of cheese though, hope your not lactose intolerant. And another word of warning, following the recipe will make A LOT of mac and cheese. I like making it with brisket, then mixing leftover mac and cheese together with leftover brisket. 
hey grill hey.com has some pretty good recipes as well, in this link-

https://heygrillhey.com/?s=Mac+and+cheese+


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

RN, will this work in the oven? Only method I have of baking it. Never tried adding any meat to it. That would make a complete meal. Appreciate this. I’ll let you know when I make it. This has a LOT more cheese ratio to milk than I’ve used. Maybe that’s my problem.


----------



## Joeywhat (Apr 18, 2020)

Less heat. Put the cheese in slowly and zero heat once you start adding it.


----------



## Joeywhat (Apr 18, 2020)

Are you making a roux with the flour/butter? How dark are you letting it get before adding the milk? Is the roux thoroughly mixed with the milk (no clumps) before adding the cheese?

I prefer to take my roux a little on the dark side (a nice taupe color, if not slightly darker) for mac and cheese. Darker color means more flavor but less thickening. IMO you need at least a little color for good mac and cheese. Add the milk nice and slow and ensure there's no clumps. Let that hang for a bit on the heat while you add your spices/herbs (dry mustard, maybe chili powder, thyme and a bay leaf are my favorites) and once it's had a minute to simmer kill the heat. Add the cheese nice and slow, making sure it's fully melted before adding more.

Make sure you use block cheese. Pre-shredded doesn't melt as well. Burner should be off while cheese is being added and stir constantly. Also, I only use a roux when baking it. For "stove top" mac and cheese I use evaporated milk, 1 egg plus some seasonings for the sauce. Mix the evaporated milk, egg and seasonings then add to the hot noodles. Add your cheese after giving it a good stir. Add some very low heat to continue melting the cheese if needed.


----------



## roughneck (Nov 28, 2014)

Startingover said:


> RN, will this work in the oven? Only method I have of baking it. Never tried adding any meat to it. That would make a complete meal. Appreciate this. I’ll let you know when I make it. This has a LOT more cheese ratio to milk than I’ve used. Maybe that’s my problem.


Should work in the oven, yes. 
Try finishing it with the broiler to brown the top of the mac and cheese.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Joey, yes I make a roux. Didn’t know dark color was a good thing. Threw some out one time and started the roux over because I thought the first batch was too dark. Yes I use block cheese, Kraft. The store brand doesn’t have as good a flavor, even tried Boars Head once.

Never tried stove top. I’ll try that next time I already had my daughter pick up the whole milk and cream so I need to use that up. After I make the roux when I add the milk I always simmer it a long time to make sure there’s no flour taste so maybe I’m over cooking it. I will make sure it’s cooled way down before I add the cheese! Thanks


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

Never made it from scratch. For those very rare times we have made an at home version we used Velveta and a small bit of milk.


Now we do make Spaghetti and Colby cheese a lot.


1 - 8 oz Colby cheese thinly sliced or shredded to
1/2 box of Spaghetti cooked just shy of the way you prefer it. 
2 TBSP butter or marg
1.5-2 oz of whatever milk you have



Layered in a smaller baking dish with the cheese, the milk poured over the top and with a 1-2 TBSP of butter thinly sliced over the top. 



Baked until the cheese melts(25-30 min @ 350).


Optional table topping Ketchup, Salsa or none.


When doubling recipe only increase the milk enough to cover the bottom of the dish and only increase the butter slightly (50% ).


----------



## ajaye (May 19, 2019)

never had a problem with KD


----------



## Joeywhat (Apr 18, 2020)

Startingover said:


> Joey, yes I make a roux. Didn’t know dark color was a good thing. Threw some out one time and started the roux over because I thought the first batch was too dark. Yes I use block cheese, Kraft. The store brand doesn’t have as good a flavor, even tried Boars Head once.
> 
> Never tried stove top. I’ll try that next time I already had my daughter pick up the whole milk and cream so I need to use that up. After I make the roux when I add the milk I always simmer it a long time to make sure there’s no flour taste so maybe I’m over cooking it. I will make sure it’s cooled way down before I add the cheese! Thanks


The darker it is the better it tastes, but the less thickening power it has. So don't go too far (for Mac and cheese at least). For other recipes where I don't need it thick I'll take it to a brick red color. For Mac and cheese I usually just let it get a shade or two darker then when it first gets mixed with the butter.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Colbyt, no matter how you make it warm cheese and pasta is always wonderful 

(I’ve been know to eat a little even cold)


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

You guys are just too much.:vs_laugh:


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

SeniorSitizen said:


> You guys are just too much.:vs_laugh:


Yep that's the way I do it. I'm thinking about buying powdered cheese and making up my own packets for Mac & Cheese.


https://www.amazon.com/Gourmet-Ched...1587998517&sprefix=powdered+ch,aps,187&sr=8-4


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I make it stovetop as well...As soon as I mix the macaroni in with the hot
cheese melt, I put it in a ceramic server and sprinkle with breadcrumbs
then dot with butter all over the top...immediately put under the broiler to brown ( watching it carefully - so that It doesn’t burn) 

Then serve immediately...If you wait to serve it, it gets dry and the macaroni
asorbes the cheese sauce...I also put a bit of chinese mustard it.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

No idea why I’ve even been baking it 30 minutes. I just have

That’ll save heating the oven/kitchen on long summer days.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Yeah, no need to bake it ...hot cheese sauce, hot macaroni, just a broil
for a few minutes is all it needs...It will be nice and creamy...
the secret is putting it in the broiler very hot, and serve it right away.

Try it and let know how you like it.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Two Knots said:


> I also put a bit of chinese mustard it.


Excellent, I'll need to try that. Powdered (SB brand) or made up Chinese mustard?


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Tk, what’s Chinese mustard and how did you learn about it?


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

It comes in a dry powder you mix it with a little water. I use it on egg roll and fried rice..
.For mac and cheese you just put in about 1/2 to 1 DRY teaspoon full,
depending on how much and cheese you make It’s hot and spicy and So Good! 

I learned to put it in mac and cheese from my daughter. I get it in odd job 
with all the other 99 cents spices... I think it’s ‘spice time’ spices....

here it amazon, but look in the markets, you should be abe to get it for less.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

wooleybooger said:


> Excellent, I'll need to try that. Powdered (SB brand) or made up Chinese mustard?


Yes, S&B is one brand, but I use the regular brand in spice jars for 99 cents.
you just mix it with water ...

in the mac and cheese I just sprinkle it in dry.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Two Knots said:


> Yes, S&B is one brand, but I use the regular brand in spice jars for 99 cents.
> you just mix it with water ...
> 
> in the mac and cheese I just sprinkle it in dry.


Yes SB powder in the can is what I was referring to and yes that Amazon price is way high. I'm currently out of it.:sad:


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

This is what I get for 99 cents...It’s actually as good as the S&B one.
It’s hot and flavorful....and you can’t beat 99 cents for 2.5 oz.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Two Knots said:


> This is what I get for 99 cents...It’s actually as good as the S&B one.
> It’s hot and flavorful....and you can’t beat 99 cents for 2.5 oz.


OK I've seen that here.

Check the zucchini fritter thread please. I mentioned the Jacques Pepin gallette recipe but can't find it in my favorites. Do you still have it?


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

Also try a little Velveeta in your cheese mix. Makes it real smooth like.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Smooth is what I going for. 

I put breadcrumbs on top once but daughter wasn’t impressed so I skip them now.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

When making Mac & Cheese you want to start with a Bechamel sauce.
Once you have made the roux, when you add your milk, Half & Half or cream* this becomes your Bechamel sauce.
When adding the milk product, I use a whisk to make sure its smooth. Do not over mix! This can cause separating later in your recipe.

I use different kinds of cheese or a variety all at once. Cheddar, Monterrey Jack, Baby Swiss and even Romano and or Parmesan. I clean out the drawer my cheeses are in. 
Like said above these cheeses must be grated fresh. 
Once your cheese sauce is done, add your well drained El-dente pasta of choice. Lightly mix and turn into a greased or sprayed baking vessel.

I bake mine first on high heat about 400f. Long enough for the bottom and sides to get a little brown. Dark glass works well and dark metal works even better.
I then turn the broiler on and WATCH it carefully until browned to your liking.

Allow to cool some before serving. * Cream will thicken on its own, so you must be careful not to end up with mud. Milk does not thicken as much and is why its used the most.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

For such a simple dish it was more work than one would expect. Mostly standing there stirring. I sampled some before sending it home with her. Probably a bit too much Parmesan but overall not bad (if I do say so myself.) For once NO curdling. I better write down what I did for next time. Once I go back to work Friday I won’t be cooking. Thanks everyone


----------



## roughneck (Nov 28, 2014)

Looks really good. What recipe was that?


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

RN, a little from a bunch of recipes. I’ll write it out an post here.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

RN, the last thing I ever expected to hear was someone asking about my Mac & Cheese. All the advice here was excellent. :wink2:


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

I use this dry mustard. Only one I know other than the little packs at the Chinese restaurant.


----------

